
San Francisco has had its first self-driving car accident - OopsCriticality
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3024939/car-tech/san-francisco-has-had-its-first-autonomous-car-accident.html
======
bensherman
Except the car was under manual control, and it is unclear what the cause of
the accident was.

~~~
matheweis
"... an account of the incident says it started when the automation computer
steered the car incorrectly."

~~~
DrScump
Of course, Vogt blames it on the human:

“There was enough time,” he said. “He took over manual control but
unfortunately made a mistake.”

